# Thatcher.....



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

So, I'm starting to worry about my rescue bun, Thatcher. He was supposed to be neutered last Wednesday and it got pushed back. It's been a week and the rescue hasn't contacted me. We're supposed to pick him up Saturday.... 3 days. I'm starting to wonder if they're flaking out on me,... I emailed her earlier and no response yet. /: I'm getting worried. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Consider the possibility that it may be a sign.

Having to work a tough job despite your medical conditions to pay for bills and compensate for tight funds with a baby on the way may mean that it might not be the best timing to adopt another animal right now.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Everything happens for a reason and like cagedbirdsinging stated, maybe this is a notice to not burden yourself even more.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I have no animals. I will not make it through this without that love. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Consider this. You have a lot of medical bills that are flying around with your treatment and with the upcoming baby. Say right now you are doing okay with bills and money. Bring an animal into your life and down the road when you are roughing it out, there is a medical issue (goodness forbid) with the new pet. What are you going to do to afford everything? I am certain that cancer treatment is not cheap and babies, certainly are not either.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

My medical is covered in full and with two incomes we have more than enough even when the baby gets here. I would not be making the decision to get an animal if I couldn't care for it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I was just trying to be helpful for you looking into the future, just as cagedbirdsinging was.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just keep hopeful. Animals have kept me alive despite mental illness, so I understand.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Timber - if this does fall through there is a reason and just like the other adoption fell through - you will find something!

As children most of our parents shield us from disappointment - as adults we need to learn that disappointments are part of life sometimes.

Hope they answer you soon!!


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok just got a response. He's out of surgery and waking up now. He did good.  All is set for Saturday!!!!!! WOOOOOO!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

That is so awesome!!


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Yay!


----------

